# Günstige Notebook Empfehlung für Rift



## I30R6 (15. April 2017)

*Günstige Notebook Empfehlung für Rift*

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für ein Rift kompatibles Notebook für mich? Die Voraussetzungen stehen auf der Oculus Seite(Empfohlene Systemvoraussetzungen | Oculus Support Center) aber ich hätte gerne vorab die Gewissheit bei welchem Notebook Model konkret eine flüssige und saubere Performance zustande kommt. An welchen Notebooks spielt ihr mit euren Rifts, sofern ihr ein Notebook benutzt. Was ist aktuell das günstigste Notebookmodel auf das ich zurückgreifen kann? Hat jemand vielleicht eines das er über eBay abgeben will?

Mfg
I30R6


----------



## ChiefJohnson (15. April 2017)

*AW: GÃ¼nstige Notebook Empfehlung fÃ¼r Rift*

Also VR-fähige Notebooks mit einer GTX1060  gibt es ab so 1.200€, mit einer 1070 um die 1.400€ . Hier würde ich darauf achten, dass die Komponenten zusammen passen, was leider nicht immer der Fall ist. Bei der 1060 auf jeden Fall die Variante mit 6GB VRam kaufen, 3GB sind für die hohe Auflösung von VR Brillen nicht geeignet. Außerdem wird gerne an einer Komponente gespart, z.B. zu langsamer Prozessor für die GTX10X0, nur 8GB Ram (am ehesten Verkraftbar), keine SSD, etc. Hier darauf achten, dass es das System im Ganzen nicht ausbremmst.
Falls es noch billiger sein soll, gibt es ab 999€ eine GTX1060 3GB mit einem  i5-6300HQ. Aber hier wird man dann die fehlenden 200€ auf ein teureres Modell merken, da VRAM und CPU schnell limitieren können.
Ich empfehle: bei Mydealz nach "Laptop 1060" bzw. "Laptop 1070" zu suchen und auf ein gutes Angebot zu warten und dann z.B. so etwas zu nehmen:
Guru Fire SR Gaming-Notebook (15,6'' FHD IPS G-Sync, i7-6700HQ, 8GB RAM, 500GB HDD [erw.: 2x M.2 und 1x SATA frei] , Geforce GTX 1070 mit 8GB, Wlan ac + Gb LAN, bel. Tastatur, Wartungsklappe, FreeDOS) fur 1419€ [Notebookguru]


----------



## I30R6 (15. April 2017)

*AW: GÃ¼nstige Notebook Empfehlung fÃ¼r Rift*

Also Gtx1060 mit 6GB für 1200€ klingt gut für mich. Gebraucht würde ich vielleicht bei 1000€ raus kommen.  Wäre aber toll wenn jemand ein Gerät in diesem Spektrum kennt von dem er aus Eigenerfahrung weis das die Rift damit angenehm und auch bei grafisch Anspruchsvollerem läuft.


----------



## dreadkopp (15. April 2017)

*AW: GÃ¼nstige Notebook Empfehlung fÃ¼r Rift*

Die 1060 in Notebooks ist quasi 1:1 die gleiche Karte, die auch in Desktops steckt. Sofern die kühlung nicht unter aller sau ist, rennt die also genauso schnell/langsam wie die Desktop Variante. Da schaust du dir die Performance einfach mal in einem der drölfzigtausend Youtube Videos an und guckst, ob dir das langt 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## I30R6 (15. April 2017)

*AW: GÃ¼nstige Notebook Empfehlung fÃ¼r Rift*

Asus FX502VM-FY256T Gaming Notebook - i7-7700HQ SSD Full HD GTX 1060 Windows 10

Wie wäre es mit dem hier? Das hat allerdings nur 3GB Grafikspeicher. Allerdings ist die 1060 auch ziemlich top oder, wenn sie Leistungsgleich mit der Desktop Version ist?  Ich nutze die Rift an meiner Desktop GTX 970 und die läuft reibungslos. Seit ihr sicher das ich bei 3GB Schwierigkeiten bekommen könnte?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (15. April 2017)

*AW: GÃ¼nstige Notebook Empfehlung fÃ¼r Rift*

"_F1 2015 zeigt die Schwäche der kleinen 3 GB Version auf
Als erstes anschauliches Beispiel in diesem Artikel dient F1 2015, das zwar erhöhte Anforderungen an den Grafikkartenspeicher stellt, aber bei weitem kein „VRAM-Fresser“ ist. Als Formel-1-Titel handelt es sich um ein Rennspiel, das für den vollen Spielspaß nicht nur hohe Frameraten, sondern vor allem gleichmäßige Frameraten benötigt, da ansonsten das korrekte Steuern nicht so richtig gelingen will.
In einigen Spielen hakt es.
Doch die durchschnittlichen FPS über alle Spiele zeigen in dem Fall nicht die ganze Wahrheit. Ein Blick in die einzelnen Spiele lässt hingegen bereits vermuten, dass es Probleme gibt. So ist die GeForce GTX 1060 Founders Edition mit 6 GB in F1 2015 zum Beispiel um *31 Prozent* schneller. In Hitman sind es 18 Prozent, in Rainbow Six: Siege 13 Prozent und in Mirror's Edge Catalyst gleich *74 Prozent.
*
Der Speicher reicht nicht immer aus
*In diesen Spielen reicht der 3.072 MB große Speicher nicht mehr aus*. Speichermangel zeigt sich erst in Extremfällen sichtbar bei den FPS, denn dafür muss es deutlich ruckeln – in den Spielen ist dies der Fall. Die Frametimes bestätigen das."_
Asus GeForce GTX 1060 3 GB im Test: 3.072 MB VRAM reichen nicht immer aus (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
-------    *****     ------      ******      -----     *******
"_Diese Taktrate erreicht zwar auch die G1 Gaming mit 3,0 GByte VRAM, durch den halbierten Videospeicher und die etwas geringere Anzahl an Shader-Einheiten fällt sie aber teils spürbar gegenüber der G1 Gaming 6G und den anderen 1060-Modellen zurück. 
In WQHD ist das Modell mit 6,0 GByte VRAM insgesamt 20 Prozent schneller als das Modell mit nur 3,0 GByte VRAM, damit bleibt die G1 Gaming 6G meist deutlich weiter von der 30-fps-Grenze entfernt, ab der sich Spiele spätestens ruckelig anfühlen."
"_ Gigabyte Geforce GTX 1060 G1 Gaming 3G - Sind 3,0 Gigabyte VRAM genug? - Seite 3 - GameStar
-------   ♤◇♧♡      -------  ⊙☆¤●       ------   ■□▪• -----
Also für eine 3 GB Karte würde ich persönlich nicht mehr so viel Geld ausgeben (bzw. im Gesamtpaket für =>1000 Euro...). 
Arizona Sunshine VR schaufelt bei mir bis zu 7,5 GB in den VRam. 
Robo Recall belegt 6 GB  VRam ( Robo Recall GTX 1070, i7 4790 Oculus Rift VR Gameplay - YouTube  ) und Arbeitsspeicher 9 GB . 
(Aber alles 1070er Ergebnisse, die verarbeitet ggf. mehr Daten als 1060).

Edit: Interessant: Eine Performance-Einordnung der GeForce GTX 1060 3GB | 3DCenter.org


----------



## ChiefJohnson (16. April 2017)

*AW: Günstige Notebook Empfehlung für Rift*

Also zum VR Spielen mit einem Laptop kann ich keine Erfahrungswerte liefern, wohl aber von einer GTX1060 6GB im VR Einsatz. Ist zwar deutlich übertaktet und hat damit etwa 10-15% mehr Leistung, aber deswegen kann man die ja trotzdem mit dem Laptop-Modell vergleichen. Aber macht Spaß, so VR zu zocken, es läuft eigentlich meist alles flüssig mit nur wenig Reprojection. Nur auf Super Sampling muss man verzichten oder kann nur bis so max. SS1.3 gehen, natürlich stark Spieleabhängig.

Zu der 3GB Version: Ich habe jetzt kein konkretes Spiel mehr im Kopf, aber da ich doch oft den MSI Afterburner offen laufen lasse, glaube ich schon, dass die 3GB in der Regel überschritten werden. Etwa 4GB VRam Belegung ist so gefühler Durchschnitt, natürlich stark Anwendungsabhängig. Kann bei Interesse nochmal nachmessen. D.h. dass man Texturen etc. bei der 3GB Version nachladen müsste, was zu kurzzeitigen Lags führt. Und das ist ja genau, was man unbedingt vermeiden will in VR. Aber kommt hier auch wieder auf den Geldbeutel drauf an, wenns eng wird würde ich dennoch eine GTX1060/3GB einer GTX9X0m vorziehen.

Zur VR-Leistung allgemein ist diese Seite hier sehr gut, berücksichtigt viel Frametimes und Reprojection, also genau das, was den unterschied zwischen Flat und VR Gaming ausmacht.
HARDOCP - Summary and Conclusion - AMD & NVIDIA GPU VR Perf. - Please State Your Name
War früher genial, leider sind sie seit knapp einem halben Jahr etwas passiv.


----------



## I30R6 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Günstige Notebook Empfehlung für Rift*

Naja zumindest wenn eine richtige 1060er verbaut ist und nicht diese Mobile Versionen die in Notebooks oft drinne stecken  Ist die 1060er also besser als bspw. eine 970er. Den über meinen Desktop spiele ich auch mit der 970er und bin bislang sehr zufrieden auch bei Robo Recall (hat allerdings auch mehr als 3GB vram und den Monitor muss ich ausstöpseln oder zumindest die Auflösung runter setzen).

Danke für den Link ist inhaltlich aber noch etwas hoch für mich, so wie der Rest auch XD
Habe mich daher doch noch mehr an den Vorschlägen orientiert und tendieren jetzt zu folgendem Gerät.

MSI GS63VR-6RFAC16H11 (i7-6700HQ, Gtx 1060 mit 6GB, 16GB Ram)

MSI GS63VR-6RFAC16H11 Gaming Notebook 15.6 Zoll - Media Markt


----------



## N8Mensch2 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Günstige Notebook Empfehlung für Rift*

GeForce GTX 1060 im Test: Das konnen die Modelle fur 279 Euro (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

GTX 1060 im Test: Benchmarks und Fazit

Nochmal paar Benchmarks . Die 1060 ist etwa 10 - 15 % schneller als die 970 und setzt sich in höheren Auflösungen weiter ab.
Der 970 stehen glaube nur 3,5 GB VRam zur Verfügung, obwohl 4 GB verbaut sind. Irgendwas war da. 
Die 1070 hat nochmal ordentlich mehr Dampf als die 1060 - etwa 45 %. Aber ist sicher nochmal saftiger Aufpreis, das wäre mir wahrscheinlich auch zu viel.

Da von dir gewählte Notebook hört sich gut an. Und 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher sind auch sinnvoll.


----------



## I30R6 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Günstige Notebook Empfehlung für Rift*

Ok das ist ja gut, dann habe ich ja jetzt was wo ich anfangen kann Preise zu vergleichen und Angebote zu durchstöbern.

Hier nochmal ein Auflistung der relevanten Daten des MSI GS63VR-6RFAC16H11 

Wenn noch jemandem was auffält, das einer Rift Nutzung im Weg steht, kann er mich ja noch anschreiben, bis dahin lege ich meinen Fokus jetzt erstmal auf das Gerät.


Bildschirmauflösung:
1.920 x 1.080 Pixel
Bildqualität:
Full-HD
Bildverhältnis:
16:9

ARBEITSSPEICHER
Arbeitsspeicher-Typ:
DDR4
Arbeitsspeicher-Größe:
16 GB
Arbeitsspeicher-Konfiguration:
2x 8 GB

PROZESSOR
Prozessor:
Intel® Core™ i7-6700HQ Prozessor (bis zu 3,50 GHz mit Intel® Turbo-Boost-Technik 2.0, 6 MB Intel® Smart-Cache)
Prozessor-Marke:
Intel®
Prozessor-Modell:
Core™ i7
Prozessor-Nummer:
i7-6700HQ
Prozessor-Taktfrequenz:
2.6 GHz
Anzahl Prozessorkerne:
4
Prozessor-Taktfrequenz mit Turbo:
3.5 Ghz
Cache-Speicher Typ:
Intel® Smart-Cache
Cachegröße:
6 MB
Chipsatz:
Intel® HM 170

GRAFIKKARTE
Grafikkarte:
GeForce GTX 1060
Grafikkarte Hersteller:
NVIDIA
Grafikspeicher-Typ:
GDDR5
Grafikspeicher dediziert:
6 GB

FESTPLATTE
1x 128 GB SSD, 1x 1000 GB HDD
Festplatte 1:
SSD , 128 GB , M.2
Festplatte 2:
HDD , 1 TB , SATA

KONNEKTIVITÄT
Anschlüsse:
1x USB 3.1 Gen 2 Typ-C, 3x USB 3.0, 1x USB 2.0, 1x HDMI 1.4, 1x Mini DisplayPort , 1x Mic-in/Audio-out, 1x SPDIF, 1x LAN

WLAN:
ja
WLAN (Standards):
Killer™ N1535 mit 802.11 ac/a/b/g/n
Bluetooth-Version:
4.1
Bluetooth:
ja
Ethernet Übertragungsrate:
10/100/1000 Mbit/s (Gigabit Ethernet)
AUSSTATTUNG


Lautsprecher:
Zwei-Wege-Stereo (Sound by Dynaudio)

Soundmodus:
Nahimic 2 Audio Enhancer

Tastatur:
SteelSeries Gaming-Tastatur mit mehrfarbiger 3-Zonen-Beleuchtung

Kühlart:
Luftkühlung


ENERGIEVERSORGUNG
Batterie-/ Akkutyp:
Li-Polymer
Akku-Kapazität:
5700 mAh/65 Wh
Akku Anzahl:
1
Anzahl Akkuzellen:
3x Zellen
Leistung Netzteil:
180 Watt


----------



## warawarawiiu (18. April 2017)

*AW: Günstige Notebook Empfehlung für Rift*

Ein Notebook mit einer gtx1070 kostet nur etwa 15% mehr als eines mit einer 1060, bringt aber in games bis zu 45% mehr Leistung.

Ob man nun 1200€ investiert in ein notebook, oder 1400€ in ein 45% schnelleres (in games) sollte man sich zweimal überlegen, zumal du primär auch zum Gaming zweck kaufst.

Kannst ja deinen PC verkaufen und das Geld für den Mehrpreis verwenden.....Die mobile 1070 is sicherlich wesentlich flinker als deine 970 im stationären PC


----------



## I30R6 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Günstige Notebook Empfehlung für Rift*

45% mehr Leistung bei nur 15% Aufpreis klingt gut, aber irgendwann muss ich auch mal meine Budgetgrenze setzen 

Zumal das Notebook auch nur vorläufig für optimale VR Experience dient, damit ich im Nebenraum schön viel Bewegungsfreiheit habe und nicht vor meiner Schreibtisch Konstruktion eingeengt spielen muss. Langfristig werde ich meine Games wohl wieder an meinem Desktop spielen, eventuell spendiere ich dem dann nochmal ne bessere Graka. Denn würde ich auch nur ungerne verkaufen, da steckt schon zu viel emotionaler Wert drinne XD


----------



## Tys_Hase (23. April 2017)

*AW: Günstige Notebook Empfehlung für Rift*

Ich hab auch mal meine Rift an einem Notebook ausprobiert. Hat mich nicht ganz überzeugt, wobei es natürlich ganz nett ist, weil ich sie gerne mit zu Freunden nehme und sie denen zeige.
Ich glaub für die Leistung wirst du nicht um ein etwas teureres Notebook herum kommen, da investierst du auch etwas in die Zukunft.


----------



## ColinMacLaren (27. April 2017)

*AW: Günstige Notebook Empfehlung für Rift*

Saturn verkauft heute ein ASUS FX502VM-DM112T  mit GTX1060für 799 EUR ASUS FX502VM-DM112T Notebook kaufen | SATURN


----------

